# Shampoo Bar Recipe



## melonie (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi There,

Would anybody have Shampoo Bar recipe for M & P base.  I've had a hard time finding one.  Also, what's the difference between a shampoo bar and a regular body bar?  Is there a big difference?  Please let me know.

Thanks,

Melonie


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 11, 2009)

There are some great recipes at:
fromnaturewithlove.com


----------



## melonie (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Pepperi,

Thanks for the information.  I had come across this site before, and out of all the good recipes, they had one for Shampoo Bar.  The recipe called for an opaque M & P base.  Would it be okay to substitute this with GM?  It also mentioned adding additional oils and butters.  Wouldn't this make the bar too soft?  I would like to order some M & P base from WSP, and they don't recommend adding any oils or butters, so I'm a bit confused on this.

Also, for almond and vanilla scents. would it be okay to use the extracts used for baking?  Sorry, I'm a newbie, so please excuse my questions if they seem silly.

Have a wonderful day,

Melonie


----------

